# Weirdest thing that has happened?



## Joe1592 (Feb 9, 2009)

What is the weirdest thing that has ever happened to you while you were hunting. For me it was the last day of deer season this year. I was sitting in my stand not making a sound and minding my own business. Where I hunt we have a squirel problem and they were raising heck (for better use of words) and they were jumping from tree to tree. Well soon they were right above me and one decides to take a nice long pee...ALL OVER ME!!! I was like what the heck is this?!? Then of course because it was twenty below it all froze but I guess hey takes away some of my scent.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

siting in my stand right before dark than all of a sudden a black figure thing shot up in front of me i thought i was going to jump out of the tree. it was like a black blur jumping at me. not the first time ive seen it. after that i always feal like something is watching me in the woods and once in a while i see a black thing pass by fast. creepy

and i watched a big huge squirrel charge and tackle a chipmunk and beat the living heck out of it. i felt bad for the little guy but man was it funny. that squirrel was mad.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I shot a deer my first year.:mg:
:sign10::icon_1_lol:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw bigfoot...LOL! I have had a cougar stalk me and make cougar sounds. needless to say I was out of there.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

it was my first year out in the woods with my own firearm and we were in a state park in WI called Governer Dodge an we were in the top of a valley and these squirrils were wrestling in the trees above us and they fell out of the tree and landed 2 feet in front of me... it scared the crap of me... then we started laughing lol


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

it would have to be when i was deer hunting me and my father where in a blind
and both of are cloth chairs fell apart almost simuldaniously:mg:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Nothing particualrly weird. We have a "little neighbor", a ruffed grouse that follows us around while we stalk through. He's messed up more than one hunt for me, but he sure is funny.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

well i was just sittin there and all of the sudden the crossbow went off... i didnt touch the trigger or safe or any thing... bout took my damn finger off...


----------



## skil2kil (Jul 3, 2008)

*I couldnt decide which was weirder...*

1. Where I hunt is alot of river bottoms so there is a lot of trash. It was just after dawn and I could hear twigs snapping. The next thing I knew I hear this weird thump noise. Then I hear it again. I finally get turned around enough in my stand to see a button buck with his head stuck in a plastic jug. The thumping noise was the deer trying to use its hoof to remove the jug. I laughed so hard. 

2. This past season I shot a deer in an open corn field and it dropped right there. It was early and I still had another tag so I just sat still. The next thing I know here comes a button buck and he starts fighting the deer. The deer is DEAD not dying mind you but DEAD lying stiff in the field. This deer then proceeded to posture and scrape and head butt. It was funny but the weirdest thing was when he took a bite out of the deer right between the legs. WEIRD - never figured out why he did it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I had the same thing happen. I was climbing into my treestand during archery season and there was a squirrel on that tree, he got scared of me and started peeing on me! It was so rediculous!


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

First day of season mr. squirrell thought it would be funny to scare me to death and sat on my shoulder...


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

i was hunting from the ground and i heard a sqweek.. i looked down to see a shrew just going back and forth from its two holes...like i wasn't even there. ha ha :happy:


----------



## deerkilla'85 (Apr 22, 2008)

*weird*

I was hunting on my uncles farm in wisconson with a few of my family members. My uncle does not live on the property so he has a hired man by the name of "john smith". It was mid morning opeaning day and my cousin called to my uncle on the raido to come up to the larger rock out cropping on the property. We asked if he was ok and he said yes but their was some thing we needed to see. Upon arriving at the rocks I saw a name and date had been chisled into the rock wall. It said "JOHN SMITH 11-19-2003" THAT WAS TODAYS DATE. :mg: My cousin was looking around and saw that the main gate that we all came through early in morning had "john's" truck parked their.When we came in it was not their. We all went down their not looking forward to what we expected to find. As I peeked into the truck their was no one their. Just a note that read " I reather be dead than living under your thumb." So now are hunting trip turned into a search party. After a few hours of searching we found nothing. We met back at the gate only to find "Johns" truck was gone. We later found he was having trouble with his wife and thankfuly he decided not to go through with it! He is alive and well and still working for my uncle.


----------



## deerkilla'85 (Apr 22, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> siting in my stand right before dark than all of a sudden a black figure thing shot up in front of me i thought i was going to jump out of the tree. it was like a black blur jumping at me. not the first time ive seen it. after that i always feal like something is watching me in the woods and once in a while i see a black thing pass by fast. creepy
> 
> and i watched a big huge squirrel charge and tackle a chipmunk and beat the living heck out of it. i felt bad for the little guy but man was it funny. that squirrel was mad.


Kind of creepy. I experience something I cant explaine. I was sitting in my climber stand and it was just about dark on a dead calm night and my tree shook violently for a few seconds and than stopped. the trees around me never moved just mine. Freeked me out a bit:mg:


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

deerkilla'85 said:


> Kind of creepy. I experience something I cant explaine. I was sitting in my climber stand and it was just about dark on a dead calm night and my tree shook violently for a few seconds and than stopped. the trees around me never moved just mine. Freeked me out a bit:mg:


odd....


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I was sitting in my stand and I heard something, so I look up and I see a bobcat in the trees about 20 yards away. 

Also my mom said she saw 2 squirrels playing and on was on a stick and the other jumped on the other side of the stick and the one went flying.

Then once I was on the ground and a doe went five yards in front of me, I was shaking so bad (I was 9)


----------



## Hapa girl (Nov 29, 2008)

This actually happened to my dad and brother and sister. They were hunting for wild sheep and had just got in a good spot. The sheep were about 20 yards away. My dad was almost ready to shoot. All of a sudden, somebody behind him started yelling! The sheep booked it. Dad looked around for the yeller, but he was hiding. A perfect hunt ruined.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hapa girl said:


> This actually happened to my dad and brother and sister. They were hunting for wild sheep and had just got in a good spot. The sheep were about 20 yards away. My dad was almost ready to shoot. All of a sudden, somebody behind him started yelling! The sheep booked it. Dad looked around for the yeller, but he was hiding. A perfect hunt ruined.


That's terrible.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have never really had anything weird happen, but I have had birds land on my stand and on the barrel of my gun.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I have never really had anything weird happen, but I have had birds land on my stand and on the barrel of my gun.


Or you could say that you lost your bow in UPS....creepy!:zip:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

thanks for the laughs guys !! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

deerkilla'85 said:


> Kind of creepy. I experience something I cant explaine. I was sitting in my climber stand and it was just about dark on a dead calm night and my tree shook violently for a few seconds and than stopped. the trees around me never moved just mine. Freeked me out a bit:mg:


 very, very odd:confused2:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

we were set up over a bean field when the guy that owns the bordering property walked thru the field, not hunting. he went to the restroom in the middle of the field then went over to this little drop off and clapped his hands together. We saw him on the way out and he said his son was set up down over that little dropoff(we did not know that) He was not trying to do any harm. He never saw us. It was kinda funny.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

wow lots of funny stories...just got off the phone with a guy who was telling me that when he was younger and grunt calls first came out he saw a buck in a river bottom so he tried it. the call was so deep and growly that the buck got on its knees and crawled away...i'd have to say the scariest thing that happend to me was on the same day that the squirelle peed on me...it was like 27 below and all of a sudden the tree next to me poped and i about $&*@ myself


----------

